# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  Lulzbot Taz 3 3d Printer FOR SALE $850

## techsavvy34

I'm selling my Lulzbot Taz 3 3d Printer. The printer has a couple upgrades done to it. It has a 24v heated bed with borosilicate glass and PEI Film.  I also have a Printinz printer plate for this printer that I'll include.  The print area is: 298mm x 275mm x 250mm.  The hotend on this printer can print a ton of different kinds of filament.  It has a RAMBO Electronics board,  Upgraded Z Axis couplers to metal ones and I also have the Dual Extruder Hotend that I'd be willing to sell for an extra $150.  The printer is in great condition.  The printer was taken apart and stored for the last couple months.  It doesn't take long to put it back together.  It can be done in under 2 hours.  I'm also willing to assembly it for you but shipping will be a lot more so the price will increase.

I'm willing to sell this for $850 OBO. Lulzbot was selling a kit for the taz that you had to assembly yourself for almost twice this price. The kits are now discontinued so this is a great chance to get a Lulzbot Taz 3 at a great price.

Send me a email at Techsavvy34@aol.com or PM if your interested or have questions.

----------

